# Happy with Festiva?  I want to hear about it!



## loafingcactus (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm considering a Festiva timeshare and would like to hear from people who are *happy* with Festiva... A forum search has unhappy well covered!  Like most things, I'm sure there is another side.  For example, I'm aware of the maintenance increases, but I also see that some very dated properties that probably needed an increase a long time ago have been updated... I like updated!

Also, anything I should ask about or consider adding (or not adding) with points?  I see that has had several changes.

Thank you so much. I just recently understood the value that timeshares are to my lifestyle and this forum has been fabulous. (I did join TUG but the instructions for showing that sent me in a loop.)


----------



## mark1154 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Happy With Festiva???????*

Perhaps you'd like to read an email I just sent to Festiva based on some of my experiences with the company and especially their property at the Church Street Inn in Charleston, SC:

_*"I've written to you in the past regarding my concerns over where our bi-annual maintenance fees go and how they are arrived at. I received a notice that 2012 Maintenance Fees are due on January 1, 2012. There is a breakdown of Per Unit Expenses seemingly generated by the "Board of Directors". With this breakdown of expenses I have some concerns over redundant items and items that need to be explained to us. What are the "Room Expenses ($143)" and how does that item compare to the "Repairs and Maintenance ($128.70)"? Why should I be charged a "Bad Debt Allowance" since I've never been late or defaulted on any payment that was required of me? We paid cash for our time-share week.  What are "Reserves"? Can I claim "Depreciation" on my week since you have added this item to the budget breakdown?

My big concern continues to be..."Who is the BOARD and what members are on the Board making these budget decisions? When  and where do they meet prior to making these decisions? Are Board Meeting notices sent out? What about written minutes of these Board Meetings? 

When we purchased our week almost 10 years ago we were told that Church Street Inn Time-Shares were 75% sold and when they were 100% sold the OWNERS would be the new "Board of Directors" taking over for Festiva. By the way, until I wrote to you last year we had NEVER received a budget breakdown in the 10 years or so that we have been owners. At least now the budget breakdown is included in the invoice but line items are not explained.*_


----------



## loafingcactus (Nov 1, 2011)

I did buy a Church Street week since my original post, so I got the same notice.  For me the value of the week is good in comparison against the other options to get me to Charleston, so I'm not too wrapped up in the Festiva drama.

"Bad debt" is the cost of bad debt, it's not your bad debt.

I don't think Festiva was the operator 10 years ago, and at a dollar a week in the current market it wouldn't be difficult for Festiva or anyone else who had cared to to get control of the board.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Nov 7, 2011)

loafingcactus said:


> I'm considering a Festiva timeshare and would like to hear from people who are *happy* with Festiva...



My wife and I just spent a week in October at a *Festiva property* ON THE BEACH in Atlantic Beach, NC.

The Peppertree there is an older property overall but has some newer units - not sure how new though.  The staff is very friendly, but the property kind of wears its age on its sleeve; it still has a "feel" of the 70's as it is in that style.  *The property is being maintained, but the older units are not updated.*

This property seems to have a very high level of North Carolina "traditional" owners who come back to the same unit year after year.  I get the impression it was an "Everyman's Resort", and as a result has been experiencing a significant number of annual MF delinquencies.

Here is the deal - while there, we spoke to some owners who said Festiva is desperate to find new owners who will simply pay their annual fees.  They are offering a deal apparently where *they will give you a unit for the cost of the deed transfer - about $250.*  This is what we were told.

Although this property is not going to win any awards or beauty contests, it does have a parochial charm.  Most importantly, it is in a great location - only minutes from Beaufort, Moorehead City, and the New Bern area and...

... drumrolll please! ...

IT IS RIGHT ON ATLANTIC BEACH!

This may be worth looking into LC - Good luck!


----------

